# Opinions Wanted: Plow Options



## LST-HWY (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm looking for some advice... I own a 2000 F-350,srw, reg cab, 4x4, 7.3l diesel. I got the go ahead from management to buy myself a plow at there expense provided I plow the lots here at the plant when it snows, My local options are 8-10ft. Blizzard @ $6000.00 installed, or a Meyers 7 1/2 @ $4295 installed w/lights controls etc. I can also get a Fisher or a Boss localy, and would like to keep it under 5 grand or so. I don't plan on plowing for money just the work lots, docks etc. and my personal drive. I also have 37" tires and have never pushed before.

Any advise would be appriciated!

Nice site by the way....I really enjoy it.

Thanks, LST-HWY


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

If they'll spring for the 810, go for it. For plowing lots, the wings will be worth it. The 7.6' is just too small for that truck. Otherwise, I'd go for a V-plow between 9' and 10' (Fisher or Boss).


----------



## LST-HWY (Dec 6, 2006)

Not to sound ******** but is that what the 810 is? It has wings? And also why not take it up a notch with a similar question.... Are the V-plows, V's all the time? If so I'm assuming you can't plow straight, or does that even really matter.

Thanks for humouring my ignorance.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

LST-HWY;329935 said:


> Not to sound ******** but is that what the 810 is? It has wings? And also why not take it up a notch with a similar question.... Are the V-plows, V's all the time? If so I'm assuming you can't plow straight, or does that even really matter.
> 
> Thanks for humouring my ignorance.


Nope...V plows can have each half of the plow blade angled independantly allowing you to form a V, straight blade, or scoop shape.


----------



## LST-HWY (Dec 6, 2006)

bryanj23;329941 said:


> Nope...V plows can have each half of the plow blade angled independantly allowing you to form a V, straight blade, or scoop shape.


Now that sounds cool! Lemme check on some prices, Thanks.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Yes, 810 Blizzzard is an 8' plow with hydraulic 1' wings on each side that you can retract behind the main part or extend or form to scoop. A V-plow is hinged in the middle to form a "V" or an inverted "V", straight or anything in between. Which is best really depends on what you're going to be using it for. A V plow will be best for breaking through deep snow and it can carry some snow in the inverted shape. An 810 will be best for carrying the most snow. Either one are more money than a comparable straight blade. That's why I said for plowing lots, you'd be better with the Blizzard 810. But, it's about $2000 more than a straight 8' plow.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

I've got an 8'6" Fisher EZ-V & the thing is great! It makes clean-up easy when the snow gets pretty thick.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Mick;329966 said:


> Either one are more money than a comparable straight blade. That's why I said for plowing lots, you'd be better with the Blizzard 810. But, it's about $2000 more than a straight 8' plow.


Work is paying for it though...right?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

bryanj23;329999 said:


> Work is paying for it though...right?


Yep, hence in my original post I said - "If they'll spring for the 810, go for it".:bluebounc


----------



## LST-HWY (Dec 6, 2006)

Well... I can get a Meyer Super-V 8.5 for $5895 installed, a Fisher EZ-V 8.6 for $4425 in the box, or a Fisher straight 7 1/2 for $3575.

I like the Meyer super-v but I don't like the weight @ 915lbs.
Even the Fisher EZ-V is @ 899lbs. 

Too many decisions, I'll have to think on it.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

LST-HWY;330010 said:


> Too many decisions, I'll have to think on it.


Life is tough sometimes with so many difficult decisions.:crying: :salute:

Have fun.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

LST-HWY;330010 said:


> I like the Meyer super-v but I don't like the weight @ 915lbs.
> Even the Fisher EZ-V is @ 899lbs.
> 
> Too many decisions, I'll have to think on it.


I think I recall somebody on here saying that a set of Timbrens (check the banners at the top of the site's home page) are around $200 to cope with the weight on the front end.


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

Hands down go for the Blizzard 810. After you plow a little with it you will love it.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

LST-HWY;329913 said:


> I'm looking for some advice... I own a 2000 F-350,srw, reg cab, 4x4, 7.3l diesel. I got the go ahead from management to buy myself a plow at there expense provided I plow the lots here at the plant when it snows, My local options are 8-10ft. Blizzard @ $6000.00 installed, or a Meyers 7 1/2 @ $4295 installed w/lights controls etc. I can also get a Fisher or a Boss localy, and would like to keep it under 5 grand or so. I don't plan on plowing for money just the work lots, docks etc. and my personal drive. I also have 37" tires and have never pushed before.
> 
> Any advise would be appriciated!
> 
> ...


Any chance they are hiring? I would cut the grass there if they bought me a new zero-turn mower.

$6k for a Blizzard 810 is insane. $4300- $4800 here. And yes the 810 should be your first choice.

Chris


----------



## LST-HWY (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. So it sounds like most would choose the Blizzard 810 over a V-plow. Which is acctually what I was leaning toward after thinking about it. If I install it myself I can get the Fisher EZ-V 8.6 for $4425. So If I decide on one of the V-plows does anybody think the extra weight would be a problem? Even with a set of Timbrens? I also installed a 2.5" leveling kit in the front wich is a 5 spring pack w/ progressive leafs, would that help out any? Like I said the Meyer V= 915lbs, and the Fisher V= 899lbs (I think there abouts)? Seems like alot of extra weight especially with a deisel.


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

I want to know more about this 37 inch tires and if you have regeared to make up the difference from stock. How big of a lift are you running. When you mention docks, are there areas you may have trouble with a large plow? When you say at the plant, what kind of plant? There may be better options for snow removal if you have spare forklifts, frontend loaders and such.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Rickco;330385 said:


> Hands down go for the Blizzard 810. After you plow a little with it you will love it.


Very well said!!!!! Matter of fact I just got in a little while ago from plowing with the 810payup payup


----------



## LST-HWY (Dec 6, 2006)

jkitterman;330695 said:


> I want to know more about this 37 inch tires and if you have regeared to make up the difference from stock. How big of a lift are you running. When you mention docks, are there areas you may have trouble with a large plow? When you say at the plant, what kind of plant? There may be better options for snow removal if you have spare forklifts, frontend loaders and such.


There 37x12.50x17s and no regearing (stock 3:73) w/ a tuner and the deisel there was minimal power lose, she can still smoke a 37.

No lift just a 2.5" leveling kit

There are 9 docks in a row, it's a wide open area.

It's a fairly large manufacturing plant about 185,000 sq. ft.

And yea' we have all that equipment but that wouldn't get me a plow!  And besides I'm tired of replacing curbs, storm drains, drainage covers, hydrants, etc... you name it they will destroy it wich gets pretty costly. Higher management suggested hiring a contractor to plow then I volunteered.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I've ordered and am putting a Fisher V on my 2500HD diesel. You will be fine on the 1ton. Did you check the weight of the 810 ... it's not light either!!! Ballast is your friend!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

If it was me, I would go for the V-plow. You can scoop, angle right or left, backdrag straight, or run the V position. BTW, the Blizzard 810 is 950 pounds, without the weight of the undercarriage on the truck. You might want to check into BOSS, they also make a great product. Go to www.bossplows.com, they have comparison videos of all the plows. Just more info for you to make a educated purchase!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

LST-HWY;330738 said:


> you name it they will destroy it wich gets pretty costly. Higher management suggested hiring a contractor to plow then I volunteered.


You do know that for a lot of that size and a proper contractor would cost them well over that $6k they are going to pay for that plow?

I actually think you are getting the losing side of this deal. If you guys get hit pretty good this year you will be wishing you never started out with this deal.

The other night here in Illinois while trying to keep up I side swiped a light post in the lot I was doing. It was white-out snowfall and wind was blowing at about 30mph and I was backing up with the window full of snow.

Say that happens to you. Who is going to pay for it? If you were plowing your regular insurance wont. Who is going to pay for your fuel? I went through 2 and a half tanks worth th eother night and my truck has a 35 gallon tank.

Even if you don't have any mishaps in the long run you could be making 3 times what that plow is worth by setting up a contract with them and plowing it for a wage.


----------



## LST-HWY (Dec 6, 2006)

Your probably right....but I've never been known to really think things through  

The upside is that I am the maintenance manager and use my own vehicle for work and they pay for mileage (overpay acctually) which also helps out with maintenence, I buy oil by the drum, filters etc. at dicount prices. And if somthing were to happen they would pay for it, they have already bought me a new tailgate, and two tires that were damaged on the property.

Bottom line is I see a new plow on my truck


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Are you on the clock while plowing at least?


----------



## LST-HWY (Dec 6, 2006)

lol!! No I'm salary payup


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Reaper brings up a lot of good points. 

As far a liability concerns, I think any slip fall, or property damage would and should be covered by the company you work for. I think in this case you are working for them and like Reaper asked, if you are on the clock while plowing, even more so.

I will add this much. When does the obligation for plowing end? Is 20 years enough time to payback for the plow? Or is it three?

Sounds like management there is fair and honest. I would think sitting down and just drafting up a small agreement on what is expected, for how long, and who is liable would be in order. I am sure they will understand why you would want such, and might even respect ya more for it. 

Putting it in a worse case situation. What if you caused bodily damage while plowing (god forbid), slid into a $60k car, or someone slipped and fell and claimed poor ice treatment? Your management team might agree that it was not your fault, but when an incident like this happens, it will not be your current friendly management team you will be dealing with, but the lawyers from the companies insurance carrier, trying to get back some of their money they had to pay on a claim. 

Sounds like a good situation for ya, just would hate to see it turn bad........... 

Chris


----------



## LST-HWY (Dec 6, 2006)

lol! Lets just say I have a unique relationship w/management here and a situation such as that is not really a concern....but weird'er things have happened so I guess you never know.

I really would like either the Fisher EZ-V or the Meyer Super-V, any thoughts on either? And remember I'm pretty much in it for the play, not the money. How long do I have to play? At least until I don't feel like it anymore which is possible too...but I doubt it.

Thanks for the input fellas'


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

LST-HWY;330926 said:


> lol! Lets just say I have a unique relationship w/management here and a situation such as that is not really a concern....but weird'er things have happened so I guess you never know.
> 
> I really would like either the Fisher EZ-V or the Meyer Super-V, any thoughts on either? And remember I'm pretty much in it for the play, not the money. How long do I have to play? At least until I don't feel like it anymore which is possible too...but I doubt it.
> 
> Thanks for the input fellas'


Glad to hear of the relationship. You should be the best judge of that.

Read through the forums here on the plows you are interested in. Lots of good advice. I hate to say it, you will see the praise the Blizzard 810 gets over the V plows. Even more so with commercial lots. V plows are not the greatest at back dragging (as you would need for the docks), but some are better then others. I am sure others will chime in. You can back drag a little better with the 810, and if you can get a horizontal to the docks, the added width in the 810 will allow you to get up close to them and thus eliminating the need for back dragging.

Now that you got the idea, just read through and make your own decision. Lots of good advice in here.

Chris


----------



## LST-HWY (Dec 6, 2006)

:waving: Good point, Thanks


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

Love my BOSS 9.2 V. On third season no problems awsome production rate.


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

LST-HWY;330926 said:


> lol! Lets just say I have a unique relationship w/management here and a situation such as that is not really a concern....but weird'er things have happened so I guess you never know.
> 
> I really would like either the Fisher EZ-V or the Meyer Super-V, any thoughts on either? And remember I'm pretty much in it for the play, not the money. How long do I have to play? At least until I don't feel like it anymore which is possible too...but I doubt it.
> 
> Thanks for the input fellas'


I'd stay away from meyers .Some guys on this site have good luck with them but I haven't met anyone that has. I like the boss but you can't go wrong with a fisher or blizzard.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Here's my $0.02. I love my Blizzard, it is obviously the best choice for a large area like a lot. I like V plows, but their only real advantage is knifing through a snowbank. As far as inverted and pushing snow a long distance without losing it, Blizzard will do that too and probably better, and once you learn the little tricks you can do with the wings you will never want another plow. Go to Blizzards website and watch the videos. Keep in mind that V plows only get narrower when you "V" it, whereas Blizzard gets wider. You are going to want to lose the 37s. Lousy traction with that wide a tire, you lose a ton of power to the taller size, more tire spin and more drivetrain strain. Also, with very minimal lift and almost a half ton hanging on the front, you will likely bottom those tires against the fenders. I know you think you have plenty of power and traction with the 37s, but trust me stock or at least smaller tires will give you a lot of that 3:73 gearing back. Right now you're probably actually below a 3:00 to 1, and you'd be better off at 4:10. Get some decent tires in a reasonable size just for plowing, put them on some old take-off wheels. $6000 for an 810 is outrageous, they were selling 810s for around $4400 installed up here a few weeks ago. I personally have nothing good to say about Meyers, I know a lot of people here like them and will dispute this (angrily, I might add) but they strike me as being cheap junk. If you do buy a V go with the biggest Fisher, better name and better built. If the company is so free with their money then let them buy you a sander and stockpile the material onsite, too. And get yourself some commercial plowing insurance. With your plow bought and paid for (and hopefully a sander too) you can always pick up a few easy driveways for some extra cash. You need to be able to make some money out of the deal, otherwise you are only wearing out your truck for their benefit. The only other thing I can tell you is to go slow. Only animals plow full speed ahead. No need to pound on your equipment.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

There ya go. Print out Dan's comments, take it to management, and get a new plow and new winter tires and rims. Gotta do it right. 

Chris


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

dont forget wear and tear trannys are coastly and thats a lot of stress w/37s might want to stay w/ a smaller blade to save the drive train


----------

